# Ok...not going to really be able to stop this



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

so what do I look for? Jangles the cat is killing about 3 chipmunks and several voles, deer mice, shrews etc. a day. We just saw her rubbing all over Beau after she presented him with a dead shrew. And he is obliging her by eating her kill.

What should I watch for? We don't use lawn chemicals of any type and I am pretty sure the next door neighbor does not either ..........most of her hunting is in my backyard and at the woodline anyways.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You might have to deworm them periodically. Not sure what you could do about making sure the 'kill' hasn't been poisoned. That would be my main concern. 

They won't eat voles. Don't' think they eat moles either but can't remember.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah, if you are pretty certain the cat is killing and the quarry is fresh, the biggest risk is internal parasites. Symptoms: diarrhea, vomiting, lethargy, weight loss. 

Ahh... they are always so proud about the whole thing. At least Jangles is killing. I used to have a cat that brought her quarry in live and put it my deep soaking bathtub for fun and games and then leave it there for it to freak me out. I swear cats love doing that kind of thing... freaking others out. Sociopaths!

Good luck


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yep. Well Beau mouthed it a bit, then did actually did NOT eat it. I am just fine with that! Honestly she is really doing her job and we have to make sure we monitor her coming inside. She likes to play with her food like most cats.

The chipmunks are a REAL problem for us so I am very happy with her performance.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Aren't shrews poisonous on their own? I thought I read that they are toxic somewhere or maybe someone told me that?


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

So, you have a problem with your Shutzhund Kitty Cat. I see no problem, close off the doggy door so she presents the kills outside. You have a working cat, feed her well, love her, when this activity ceases than you have a worry on your hands.

Go Jangles !


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

LOL you got the name thing .....Beau + Jangles = Bojangles.

Oh, she is presenting outside. Beau is outside during the day for heat acclimatization. As much as she wants to hunt at night, we normally bring her in at night and send her out during the day. Chipmunks are diurnal ...........She is a goooood kitty. When we got her at the shelter we said we wanted an inside/outside cat. She is great. A real loving cat but a serious hunter.

I just know rodents can carry lepto. Cats are pretty immune but not dogs as much.....And, of course, various parasites.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

CDC - Diseases directly transmitted by rodents - Rodents


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah I have one of those psycho cats also he killed a baby bunny the other day!  Did not know it was in the yard! Six foot enclosed fence, he kills lizards mice and birds. 

Brings them to the back door to show off!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

you could just keep the cat inside. every study shows on average indoor cats live longer healthier lives. our cat was an outside cat for years when we stopped letting her out. took about a week of her crying by the door to get over it. now it's like she never was an outdoor cat and we don't have to worry about sicknesses, injuries and all the nasty things they can get into outside.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

scarfish said:


> you could just keep the cat inside. every study shows on average indoor cats live longer healthier lives. our cat was an outside cat for years when we stopped letting her out. took about a week of her crying by the door to get over it. now it's like she never was an outdoor cat and we don't have to worry about sicknesses, injuries and all the nasty things they can get into outside.


Shelters here won't even adopt a cat out if it will be outdoors. I have lots of ferals in the area and they come up dead daily..poison, coyotes, and people shooting them I got a real nice secure tunnel to put outside so my one cat could enjoy it , he meowed the whole time until I let back in. Before I got him he used to escape all the time and was outside quite often, he prefers being inside. I think it's to dangerous for cats to be outside to, but that is a personal opinion and to each its own.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

definitely to each their own. i always like to recommend starting to keep an outdoor cat in. besides the piece of mind knowing the cat is always safe and won't be bringing in fleas or ticks you don't have to bother letting them in and out whenever they cry at the door. i didn't think our fatty would ever be the same but like i said after a week she was as happy as ever. i think it was good decision on our part. i can't tell you how many times i heard cats fighting outside at night and i was worrying if it was our cat or not.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Our indoor/outdoor cats have lived to be 18-19 years with nothing but the necessary spay/neuter and rabies vaccinations. I have seen more sickly indoor cats in my own experience. We were up front with the shelter where we adopted and they selected based on that. 

Every night I go through Jangles with a flea comb inspecting for fleas and ticks and injury. She is a "working cat".


----------

